
Can't Unsee: Select the design that is most correct - abkumar
https://cantunsee.space/
======
achikin
That's a bit biased. "Easy 2/18" insists that "Invite friends..." is the
default button and should be blue, while "Skip" button should be white which
makes look like it's not a button at all, so a user does not realize that he
can skip the useless spamming "Invite" step. I think it's a bad design.

~~~
Xelbair
Yeah, that one was blatantly biased. It is a dark pattern trying to dissuade
user from clicking that button - which honestly is just a bad design.

Some of them are genuenly good - the alignment ones for example, but others
are open to interpretation where you have to pick the most 'in' option.

~~~
Viker
Dark patterns are still patterns!

They key is consistency. Please leave your morals at the door.

~~~
atoav
I have been a designer for 10+ years, when you ask me “which is more correct”
I’d always go for the option where skip is also a blue button.

Good design is not just consistent patterns, but also clear communications.
This is the design equivalent of fraudulent small print in a contract. This is
saying to the user: you have two options, but one is rather silly, don’t go
for it.

In that regard: weighting and sorting options by how often they are used is
good design (because it reduces the communicative friction in everyday life).

Making the (from a privacy standpoint) better option seem like no real
alternative option is increasing the friction for some and manipulating others
into not choosing at all. Like a car that warns you about steering right while
it praises you for steering left, although both should be equal options.

Bad design, because it is bad communication.

~~~
Viker
Yes. Again all true. But as a product designer your job is usually to make the
product in the most cost efficient way for the company, not the user. So
implementing design in a way that is also part of the product strategy is good
design!

The same way IKEA stores are designed to keep you furthest away from the
exits. Designing that in a good way is much harder than simply designing a
system where the user has to make educated guesses.

------
cprecioso
There are some of the "broken" designs (like corner radius or capitalization)
that amount to design choices and not necessarily constitute a good or bad
design by themselves. Also, most of the examples seem to be taken from Skype.
And why should we log in at the end, what do I get if I login?

------
hyperman1
Ive done all 3 series. To me, some of them are quite blatant, especially in
the easy series. Some of them are irrelevant to me, especially in hard. In a
few cases, I actually prefer the bad design.

My main takeaway is that design has quickly diminishing returns. Which is
probably not what the authors wanted.

------
pier25
I've been doing UI/UX for a long time. I scored about 6700.

Some of the stuff is objectively bad, but once you get into the hard
territory... does it really matter if your users or even other designers can't
perceive it after a couple of seconds?

I'm all for consistency in design, but considering how those extreme levels of
UI _nitpickingness_ don't really affect the UX, I'd say this falls into
overdesign.

UX is much more important than UI.

------
ken
This is kind of neat. Thoughts:

I can only toggle between them in-place after I've made a selection. It would
be nice to be able to be able to compare them like this before I choose.

It also wasn't clear to me if by "correct" I was supposed to pick the one that
I found most _familiar_ , or the one I thought was _better_. Then eventually I
figured out that this was a game, and there was a predetermined "right" and
"wrong" answer for all of these.

What would be really cool is a service where people making a design could
upload two possible samples, and you could have 100 users quickly select which
one they thought was better. No comments, no analysis, no thinking. Just A or
B, two possible views of the same data, and you click which you think is
right.

~~~
justusthane
Regarding your first point, I think that would make it too easy. Part of the
challenge is figuring out what the differences are.

I _love_ your second idea though! Someone should make this if it doesn't
already exist. Although if it's not gamified, what's the incentive for people
voting between two designs?

------
simongr3dal
I might be mistaken about this, but a lot of the ones where it says that the
letter kerning is wrong, looks to me like it’s the letter spacing that is
wrong.

Kerning being a specific adjustment between two letters and letter spacing
being the general distance between the letters.

Nevertheless a fun little quiz, but I think it needs some improvement to not
be so full of essentially arbitrary design decisions. Also, to not promote
dark patterns.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Designers tend to love buttons with rounded corners, but users don't care if
buttons (or text input boxes) are rounded or squared, or if the magnifying
glass icon in the search box is 5% bigger than the text.

Is there a standard to horizontal separator thickness? Oh, the separator
didn't go the extra 20 pixels over to the edge? Whatever, the separator is
there and doing its job, and it made its point.

------
pedantic-fool
Fun, but: I can't unsee that it says "Press and hold COMPARE or SHIFT to
compare, ENTER to continue.", but while there is a "Compare"-button, there is
no "Enter" button, only a "Next" (yes, I know the RETURN-key works, but still)

X "Inconsistent labels"

------
themodelplumber
I scored 7030 and had PTSD flashbacks to the time I worked with a 40-year
veteran graphic designer. You wouldn't want to run designs by that person on a
Monday, ever. Overall though I thought it was a neat little game. Thanks for
posting it.

------
felipemesquita
This is fun but broken, on mobile safari it’s mixing up the images and giving
me the same pair from the previous question.

------
AbyormPiranha
Can one improve at this kind of skill? This is a serious question.

